

Ford drops Microsoft, switches to BlackBerry beginning 2016 - fennecfoxen
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304610404579403041411705368

======
fennecfoxen
Google Referer: hack:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%...](https://www.google.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Fnews%2Farticles%2FSB10001424052702304610404579403041411705368&oq=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Fnews%2Farticles%2FSB10001424052702304610404579403041411705368)

